# First Girlfriend



## LiveBeforeYouDie (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've struggled with anxiety all my life and felt so lonely. I was afraid I would never have a girlfriend. Just the thought of asking a woman out was terrifying. Well, I finally got the nerve to ask a co-worker out and we've been together for a year now. I was so nervous! However, as it turns out, all of the fears I created about dating turned out to be wrong. I thought my first kiss, etc would be a disaster but it wasn't. I have such a wonderful woman in my life and now I'm wondering why I didn't take the chance before. And what surprised me the most was that she was just as nervous around me as I was with her. I'm still very nervous about other aspects of life. Even going to the store still makes be nervous. But now I have a very understanding and loving woman by my side!


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

:clap

Funny how we are afraid until the event. When it happens, all the fear come crashing down.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha, I'm a confident and smart girl but whenever I'm with the guy I love, I get clumsy, silly and nervous 
So don't worry, sometimes u don't need a perfect date, just cute, it's enough :b


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

LiveBeforeYouDie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've struggled with anxiety all my life and felt so lonely. I was afraid I would never have a girlfriend. Just the thought of asking a woman out was terrifying. Well, I finally got the nerve to ask a co-worker out and we've been together for a year now. I was so nervous! However, as it turns out, all of the fears I created about dating turned out to be wrong. I thought my first kiss, etc would be a disaster but it wasn't. I have such a wonderful woman in my life and now I'm wondering why I didn't take the chance before. And what surprised me the most was that she was just as nervous around me as I was with her. I'm still very nervous about other aspects of life. Even going to the store still makes be nervous. But now I have a very understanding and loving woman by my side!


Congrats man- Better you took the chance now then never. I encountered similar feelings you described w/ my first gf at the time. But going forward was a huge step in my life. What other aspects of life worry you ?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats! I remember my first girlfriend... she was just as you described your own, except she wasn't really nervous around me.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I'm genuinely happy for you man. Don't let her go.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

SO you were a virgin till 30 years old and didn't gave up hope ? 

Your post should be stickyed for everyone else to see that no matter how old you are with no experience, you can still get a girl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's awesome! Good for you man. 
She sounds like a great catch.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

congrats man. i'm happy for you


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome! We should hear more of these success stories.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)




----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratz man, I hope you 2 carry the relationship even further


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

That's awesome!!!
How did you ask her out? What did you say? How close have you already been? I would really like to know a real example like your.


----------



## nervesofjello (Nov 18, 2012)

That's really awesome, congrats! You are so right about the nerves and being so glad you did it. The few times i've asked a girl out were nearly pure panic (though I somehow played it cool or so I think haha), and the moment they don't say no all that fear just disappears. It sounds like you have a great woman, don't let her go.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear it! Hope things go well for the two of you. :clap :clap


----------



## DrPlease (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

:clap:boogie


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations man! Funny how after it happens you realize how overblown the whole fear of having a relationship is. Now that I have a gf I kick myself for not taking more chances in high school and college. 

If only we figure out could apply what we learned to other areas of life. 

But anyway I'm really happy for you man


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

congratz dude! high five!


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Congratz 2 you!!! Happy that you have found somebody! I myself have recently found somebody I would spend the rest of my life with. :boogie:clap

Enjoy your new found relationship as boyfriend and girlfriend. Do all that mushy PDA stuff :b :boogie


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope you don't mind the burden sir, but you are now my inspiration until I get a gf.

You are somewhat of a hero.
(I'm not kidding).


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

It's never as bad as you think.


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

way to go.brotha


----------



## Chilantree (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, you are so lucky, I never had a girlfriend before.


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This makes me feel better. A success story about a guy who found relationship success late in life! 

Good going, man!


----------



## Brenthos (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats. I enjoy reading about these positive outcomes. They're reassuring, especially when feeling down about the chance for a lasting relationship. You've had yours for a year, so keep it up.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow great. I guess I have hope. Well, a little.


----------



## Seosa (Oct 13, 2012)

Superb story. Cherish her now,


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive had many girlfriends but few.meaningful relationships due to my own psychosis and neuroticism howver I feel like three years of continuous sobriety and actually dealing with my emotional and mental health is helping me towards.my goals up until recently I stopped.using the.site.but am here again for everyones valuable experience


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

hi Live, 

wow, we are the same age and I have never had a boyfriend. I have pretty much given up hope but your post is encouraging. I hope you have, indeed, found the love of your life...and congratulations. Happy holidays


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

PumpkinSeed said:


> Congratz 2 you!!! Happy that you have found somebody! I myself have recently found somebody I would spend the rest of my life with. :boogie:clap
> 
> Enjoy your new found relationship as boyfriend and girlfriend. Do all that mushy PDA stuff :b :boogie


Nice avatar!

And to OP - congratulations man!


----------



## Reron (Nov 29, 2012)

That is awesome man, congrats.:clap 

Thanks for posting, it also given me new hope.


----------



## Chilantree (Nov 14, 2012)

senrab said:


> hi Live,
> 
> wow, we are the same age and I have never had a boyfriend. I have pretty much given up hope but your post is encouraging. I hope you have, indeed, found the love of your life...and congratulations. Happy holidays


Wow, you're 31 and never had a boyfriend. I am surprised. I am 25 and never had a girlfriend either. But I know in the future, we will find someone to love.


----------



## Accidental (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats man! I've had some issues with girlfriends in the past and I totally lost faith in having a girlfriend, untill I met someone great who was in the same class as mine... Things might look like there is no ending, or that a new beginning isn't going to come, but if you have patience and an open hart, everything is possible!


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

OP - Great story man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Aw that's so wonderful to hear! Especially since the two of you can relate to each other about being nervous. I've still yet to get my first boyfriend.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

LiveBeforeYouDie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've struggled with anxiety all my life and felt so lonely. I was afraid I would never have a girlfriend. Just the thought of asking a woman out was terrifying. Well, I finally got the nerve to ask a co-worker out and we've been together for a year now. I was so nervous! However, as it turns out, all of the fears I created about dating turned out to be wrong. I thought my first kiss, etc would be a disaster but it wasn't. I have such a wonderful woman in my life and now I'm wondering why I didn't take the chance before. And what surprised me the most was that she was just as nervous around me as I was with her. I'm still very nervous about other aspects of life. Even going to the store still makes be nervous. But now I have a very understanding and loving woman by my side!


Everyone should read your post because there is truth to it. Possibilities are endless, but there is no possibility if you don't try.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your relationship! This is probably one of the most inspirational posts on this forum. It really shows that it is important to take chances, and age doesn't matter! Like some of the others have said, you are like my hero :clap


----------

